# SG Personal Ausland?



## Justincase

Hola todos.
"forward a sign copy to headquarters SG Personal Ausland"

Saben qué es SG Personal Ausland? Es un lugar en Alemania? Cómo lo traduzco al español?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## spanien

Supongo que es el nombre de la empresa y que es una empresa de personal. Ausland significa en el extranjero.


----------



## heidita

Hola justin, primero me he tenido que informar acerca de* SG*. (Mira este hilo).

En definitva:

*Referencia/Asunto*: Personal para el extranjero.


----------



## Justincase

heidita said:


> Hola justin, primero me he tenido que informar acerca de* SG*. (Mira este hilo).
> 
> En definitva:
> 
> *Referencia/Asunto*: Personal para el extranjero.


 
Muchas gracias por el link(aunque no entiendo alemán...) y gracias por la respuesta. Entonces la traducción sería algo así como "asuntos del personal expatriado"? Todavía no lo tengo muy claro que es SG...me podría explicar si no es mucha molestia? Gracias.


----------



## cyanista

Tambien se puede decir que es un departamento o una sección cuya tarea es reclutar y organizar el personal para el extranjero.

_Sachgebiet_ es mas o menos la "especialidad" o el campo de actividades de un cierto departamento.


----------



## heidita

Cyanista ya lo ha dicho. Es más bien "Departamento: personal para el extranjero"

En este caso no se sabe si es para reclutar o para qué asuntos del personal.


----------



## Justincase

Gracias Cyanista y Heidita, me ayudaron un monton. Thx again.


----------

